

Show HN: Munich Arduino meetup page - poseid
http://munich-arduino.divshot.io/

======
poseid
this is a static page made with [http://hexo.io/](http://hexo.io/) and the
source of the page is at: [https://github.com/farsinotare/munich-
arduino](https://github.com/farsinotare/munich-arduino)

